# Flat pedal MTB shoes for large feet



## rian4224 (Jul 31, 2017)

I rock a 16/17 size shoe. Luckily I found a pair of Shimano mtb clipless shoes in a size 52 (16.2 in US) that fit. I sometimes switch out my clipless pedals to my VP Harrier platform pedals if I’m riding unfamiliar or tougher trails for a bit more fun and/or peace of mind.

the flat pedal shoe of choice seems to always be 5.10 but they only come in sizes up to 15. Any fellow riders who are well endowed (regarding their feet) have reccomendations on shoes they use?

i was looking at getting a pair of DC skate shoes and putting in my Sole stiff cycling insoles in them but online people really seem to bash skate shoes or hiking shoes for mtb. I would get the 5.10’s if I could but they show no love for the big feet brethren.

curious to hear what others use.

thanks


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

I've heard that Vans or flat soled skate shoes are sticky, but the pins tear them up over time. 
You could try to find another brand who uses the same rubber as the 510's. I can't think of what they call it, but I think it is used in other shoes as well.
Anything with a flat rubber sole should do if there's no other choice.


----------



## H3NDRIX951 (Jun 15, 2010)

rian4224 said:


> I rock a 16/17 size shoe. Luckily I found a pair of Shimano mtb clipless shoes in a size 52 (16.2 in US) that fit. I sometimes switch out my clipless pedals to my VP Harrier platform pedals if I'm riding unfamiliar or tougher trails for a bit more fun and/or peace of mind.
> 
> the flat pedal shoe of choice seems to always be 5.10 but they only come in sizes up to 15. Any fellow riders who are well endowed (regarding their feet) have reccomendations on shoes they use?
> 
> ...


Where did you find the Shimano shoes? Having a hard time finding some for myself(size16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Screw what everyone says - they have more choices in life. Get a pair of Columbia hiking shoes or something like that. The soles will be stiffer than some skate shoes and current flat pedals are so much more grippy than ever before. You'll be fine in some hiking shoes.


----------



## rian4224 (Jul 31, 2017)

H3NDRIX951 said:


> Where did you find the Shimano shoes? Having a hard time finding some for myself(size16)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to Ebay and search "Shimano shoes 52". there are a couple new mtb shoes on there now for a deal.


----------



## rian4224 (Jul 31, 2017)

TooTallUK said:


> Screw what everyone says - they have more choices in life. Get a pair of Columbia hiking shoes or something like that. The soles will be stiffer than some skate shoes and current flat pedals are so much more grippy than ever before. You'll be fine in some hiking shoes.


Thanks for the reply. I've looked at hiking shoes but wasn't sure on stiffness. I have some old Columbia work shoes (not hiking shoes) that I use now but they're pretty flexible and feet fatigue sets in after 10+ miles or so. Grip isn't a problem I am primarily lookin for a stiff shoe. I'll check out some Columbia and see how they are.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

I dont have these yet but they look like the right thing for larger feet (Im a 12 and on really long rides my feet get sore from flexing around the pedal)

https://pedalinginnovations.com/buy-your-pedals/


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

Columbia makes shoes in our size, but the support in every pair I have tried is a joke. that includes the newer Peakfreak Venture shoe which is on its way back to Zappos right now (the now discontinued Peakfreak Enduro in size 17 was much stiffer). At best they may pass for a casual shoe, but I don't recommend them otherwise.

I have pedaled in Vans. While grippy, they are so soft soled that I hated them. The Shimano MO_ series shoes are OK; they run short and wide in my experience, rather flexible for a stiff cycling shoe. Versus a Sidi which runs narrow and much stiffer. I wish the Sidi Dominators had a rubber sole instead of the hard plastic.


----------



## rian4224 (Jul 31, 2017)

Pitch said:


> Columbia makes shoes in our size, but the support in every pair I have tried is a joke. that includes the newer Peakfreak Venture shoe which is on its way back to Zappos right now (the now discontinued Peakfreak Enduro in size 17 was much stiffer). At best they may pass for a casual shoe, but I don't recommend them otherwise.
> 
> I have pedaled in Vans. While grippy, they are so soft soled that I hated them. The Shimano MO_ series shoes are OK; they run short and wide in my experience, rather flexible for a stiff cycling shoe. Versus a Sidi which runs narrow and much stiffer. I wish the Sidi Dominators had a rubber sole instead of the hard plastic.


We're in the same boat then. I went to Dick's a few days ago just to look at some Columbia shoes and see how stiff they were (they obviously wouldn't have my size). Very flexible, probably great for a long hike, not so much for a long ride.

Honestly the 2nd stiffest/hardest soled normal shoe I've come across is DC skate shoes. They seem to be made to take some pinishment and the rubber sole is pretty sticky. I'd say stiffness is close to a 5.10 free ride shoe that I checked out @ REI. Not too thrilled w/ they're styling as I'm 38 and not 12 but I'd only wear them out on the trails so whatever.

The stiffest shoe I've come across is hands down the old school Nike Air Force Ones. How did we play basketball on those things?! Stiff as a board and heavy as a brick (though they prob flex up after wearing in)...prob not the choice for cycling but I got a chuckle.

Yes, the Shimano MO do seem a bit more flexible ppthan other cycling shoes, especially my Sidi road shoes. But they're cheap and us beggars can't be choosers...


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

I have size 17 feet and the best option I have found for shoes are DCs. The sole is reasonably stiff and has a a nice consistent pattern, they also have pretty good protection. Personally, I don't see a better option for me at size 17. I am now on my 3rd set of DC Pures.

I have had some success findings deals directly through DC, I snagged a set of suede DC Pures (size 18) for $35 shipped about a month ago. They are having a Black Friday sale now and there are multiple options for $50.

FYI for pedals I run DMR V12s. I have not had any issues or discomfort with the V12s; they are well built, have a clean design, and look good. Their price is a little higher than other pedals but if you are a savvy shopper you can get them for roughly 1/2 off retail.

Evan


----------



## rian4224 (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks for the info.

Ironically just ordered 2 pairs of DC shoes off Zappos a few days ago. The aforementioned Pure and the Graffik. I’ll see which is stiffer and fits best and send the other back. I definitely take advantage of Zappos’ free shipping return policy.


----------



## picture_proof (Jul 23, 2013)

Size 17 here. One day I had no choice but use my New Balance "Tennis" shoes. Their "Tennis" shoes used to look cool in 2011, now all the big ones are plain and ugly I think; oh well. Anyways, I like how the NB Tennis shoes had harder/denser outer-sole than my DC skaters....and compared to regular NB running/walking shoes they're laterally beefier and slimmer and way denser for all that quick lateral tennis action. Love'em for MTB. With my size 17 DC's I'm constantly banging my inner heels with the rear chain/seat stays (frame). My 2cents.


----------



## rian4224 (Jul 31, 2017)

picture_proof said:


> Size 17 here. One day I had no choice but use my New Balance "Tennis" shoes. Their "Tennis" shoes used to look cool in 2011, now all the big ones are plain and ugly I think; oh well. Anyways, I like how the NB Tennis shoes had harder/denser outer-sole than my DC skaters....and compared to regular NB running/walking shoes they're laterally beefier and slimmer and way denser for all that quick lateral tennis action. Love'em for MTB. With my size 17 DC's I'm constantly banging my inner heels with the rear chain/seat stays (frame). My 2cents.


What model of NB shoes are they? I'm curious to check them out. Thanks.


----------



## flyingbenny (Jul 29, 2019)

I know this is an old thread but it may help someone. I've just realised that the rigid, flat sole on my old Engelbert Strauss safety shoes work quite well on my mtb, the toe cap helps with rock strikes too.

They can be found here: https://www.engelbert-strauss.co.uk...s1-safety-shoes-sirius-1100070-93620-787.html

Of course you don't look the coolest kid on the trail but I'm more for comfort than cool! I've been wearing DC skate shoes in size 16 up until now as they seem to be the only option but I find the soles too soft and my feet hurt after a while. I wore my work shoes on a rough rocky 33km event this weekend and they performed faultlessly, the only thing I feel may let them down is the mesh uppers, I think this may rip but I'll see how they go.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## fmendes (Jun 25, 2016)

flyingbenny said:


> I know this is an old thread but it may help someone. I've just realised that the rigid, flat sole on my old Engelbert Strauss safety shoes work quite well on my mtb, the toe cap helps with rock strikes too.


The big question, I think, is how long the sole will last with the pins pf the pedals. My last 5-tens are giving up after almost 2 years. Still I'm keeping them until I feel the pins on my feet.


----------

